# Any good free sites for games?



## bez (Jan 15, 2004)

Hi all, are there any sites online that have any decent free downloadable games for the mac? Also, when I had my old imac, I downloaded a snes emulater from somewhere, but cant remember. Anyone know where I should look?

cheers


----------



## ksv (Jan 15, 2004)

bez said:
			
		

> Hi all, are there any sites online that have any decent free downloadable games for the mac? Also, when I had my old imac, I downloaded a snes emulater from somewhere, but cant remember. Anyone know where I should look?
> 
> cheers



Check out http://mac.the-underdogs.org/ , lots of good old classics there. Those are so-called "abandonware", titles too old for their publishers to care about licensing anymore.
Especially check out Lucasarts' works, like the Monkey Island and Indiana Jones titles. You need an older Mac to get the music/sound work properly on those, though.


----------



## vincent_a (Jan 19, 2004)

mac the underdogs links don't works.....


----------



## The Memory Hole (Jan 19, 2004)

Seems to work for me... try again?


----------



## JetwingX (Jan 19, 2004)

yeah they do...


----------



## drunkmac (Jan 19, 2004)

Emulators are easy. The best site is www.zophar.net

Click Macintosh. Youll find every kind of emulator in the world there waiting for you.
Cherryroms.com would be a good place to get roms if you need roms too. Just make sure you own the game  :jerks off in air:


----------



## Drizzt (Jan 19, 2004)

bez said:
			
		

> Also, when I had my old imac, I downloaded a snes emulater from somewhere, but cant remember. Anyone know where I should look?
> 
> cheers



Go to http://mac.emuscene.com/ and get SNES9x Custom.  It's the most up to date version of the emu.


----------



## qwikstreet (Jan 22, 2004)

Here's some free games I use:

Yahoo games 
Games.com 
Coffee Break Arcade 
Free Arcade


----------

